# What a fat head!



## kimbosdad (Aug 5, 2010)

heres Kimbo! he's a sable colored 100% Gotti bloodline. not sure about his exact head size but i know its bigger than mine! lol (yes, i edited the post. i had to clarify with my buddy)


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That is one good looking boy.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*NICE! You should bring him to the Bully show in Jacksonville this Saturday!!*


----------



## kimbosdad (Aug 5, 2010)

BullyTheKid said:


> *NICE! You should bring him to the Bully show in Jacksonville this Saturday!!*


My buddy that i got him from will prolly be there. hes from Detroit but flys EVERYWHERE for shows! lol thanx for the props!:roll:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow nice looking boy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is a great looking dog! Welcome to GoPitbull!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

GREAT looking dog! Well proportioned in my uneducated opinion. LOL!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Do you mean 'seal' colored? (that is not sable)


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

haha.. thats what Dre's nickname is.. "Fathead" .. its only 22", but its really squishy, lol

what made u go w/ a long crop on a bully?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think what most consider a seal is really a dark sable. Sable's are not always light colored. It all depends on the modifying genes.


Sable

In most breeds the sable coloration (red with black hairs) is caused by the ayay genes. Modifying genes would perhaps explain why some dogs are more heavily sable (black hairs dispersed through the coat) than others.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

What a HANDSOME boy!!! I'm loving the long crop on him! It looks awesome!


----------



## kimbosdad (Aug 5, 2010)

HappyPuppy said:


> Do you mean 'seal' colored? (that is not sable)


i was told sable. he looks black in the pic but it depends on how the sun its hitting him. and when he stands next to our other dog who is pitch black, Kimbo almost looks golden-redish brown.


----------



## kimbosdad (Aug 5, 2010)

cEElint said:


> haha.. thats what Dre's nickname is.. "Fathead" .. its only 22", but its really squishy, lol
> 
> what made u go w/ a long crop on a bully?


they were done when i got him but i still prefer it. i like that he can still put his ears up AND down. they still LOKK like ears and not a bunch of hamburger meat on his head. lol no offense. just preference and show reasons.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kimbosdad said:


> i was told sable. he looks black in the pic but it depends on how the sun its hitting him. and when he stands next to our other dog who is pitch black, Kimbo almost looks golden-redish brown.


I'm pretty sure that's seal. My boy and his sire are both seal. Here is a few pics of him is this what your dog looks like in different lights.

Looks like a black dog









Looks kinda blue









Next to a black brindle

















This is my sable dog


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

good looking dog


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Twilight is Sable according to her breeder. She has black hairs dispersed through her coat. A lot more than an average sable. Which would looks like Marley. So many black hairs that she appears black in low light but she is not.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia's hair is almost two tone looking. It is very light almost fawn close to the skin and black at the tips. He also has some light grayish blue hairs that run through his coat. Is that the difference between the two colors?


----------



## kimbosdad (Aug 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's seal. My boy and his sire are both seal. Here is a few pics of him is this what your dog looks like in different lights.
> 
> Looks like a black dog
> 
> ...


----------



## kimbosdad (Aug 5, 2010)

id say twilight is more of a chocolate color. oooo to hell with it! lol they are ALLLL great lookin dogs! cameras really dont pic up color EXACTLY as it is. all depends on lighting and blah blah blah. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO colors get kinda tricky. Dosia is the first seal dog I've ever seen and was just so taken by the color. I love how he changes so drastically. My other dog Marley is actually kind of red looking with the black hairs mixed all through his back. His white tummy has black spots kind of like ticking too


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Dosia's hair is almost two tone looking. It is very light almost fawn close to the skin and black at the tips. He also has some light grayish blue hairs that run through his coat. Is that the difference between the two colors?


What color are his guard hairs? They are the thicker hairs running through the coat. Sounds kinda mean but to see the difference in rats hair you could take a pinch and compare them together.



kimbosdad said:


> id say twilight is more of a chocolate color. oooo to hell with it! lol they are ALLLL great lookin dogs! cameras really dont pic up color EXACTLY as it is. all depends on lighting and blah blah blah. lol


lol. She looks almost black in other pics. Like my signature.
















This is the most recent pic.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I took a pinch of hair and most of them looked blue but the thick ones were black and a fawn color.
I just read on an anstaff color site that the difference is "seal" is a black with a blue or fawn undercoat and "dark sable" was black with chocolate or red undercoat. Is there any truth in that.

this pic shows how light he gets in the sun. Twi looks a lot darker in the sun that Dosia does. More of a chocolaty color.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know for sure. Maybe we should make them have a get together so we could see them side by side. lol.

Edit to add. Do you have pics of Dosia's parents?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's a cute sable. lol.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I like the longer crop on him!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's too cute. They only pic I have of Dosia's parents is this one and it is a photocopy, you can't really see the color on him. He was pretty much just like dosia, very light in the sun. The mom was just jet black.










Here's a pic of his litter. The one to the right was chocolate and the one to the left was kinda regular sable looking. Sorry again for the photocopy


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Looks pretty close to black, nice dog either way.*


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It looks kinda like varying degrees of sable in the litter.

The pup on the left a more normal sable(slightly shaded), Dosia a dark sable(heavily shaded), and the pup on the right a medium shade of sable. A recessive black bred to a sable would produce all sables. Did you get too see any of them as adults?

Too bad they don't seem to know the genes that are supposed to cause seal though. As far as I know there are just guesses.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I saw the sister to the right of him with the thick white stripe and she is a beautiful chocolate color, almost like a chocolate lab. So gorgeous. One of the males I saw was jet black like their mom with a little white on the face and feet. When we went to their house they had 2 left one was the chocolate sister and the other was like a charcoal gray color. He was really pretty but I didn't get to see him as an adult.


----------



## kimbosdad (Aug 5, 2010)

i guess seal colored makes sense too. but its starting to sound like 'seal" and "sable" are the same colors! lol i say we just make it the same color. now.....which one to actually call it? lol


----------

